# Look Out Gnoblar is pointless



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

So I was reading the OK army book and have decided that the look out knoblar is the most pointless usage of points in the whole book.

Yes it grants a save when below 5 RnF, but at that point the unit should already have done its job and all war machines should of been neutralised, if not the game is probably pretty much over anyway.

What are all you thoughts on this pointless upgrade and how would you use them in your army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I more or less agree- I rarely take small units and so rarely bother with the LoG. The 1 time I do take it is when I'm running skrag in a small unit of 5 (occasionall 6) ironguts with the standard of discipline. Skrag gets look out sir until 3 of the ogres die and he's Ld10 until the last one is down... by which time he'll be in combat anyway and the ironguts are pretty much just easy wounds for the enemy to pile on.

I think that the LoG is probably very useful if you like to run units of ~6 models with characters or if you run small units of ~4 with champions in... I don't think either are particularly effective, but if you want to play like that then the LoG is a nice little bonus.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Having a minotaur army, I'd kill for the LoG.
keep in mind, Command does not count for LOS. So that's 6 rnf you need (with command) and any extra wounds. Hell, risking the wounds on a BSB, slaughtermaster, butcher etc for the cost of 5 points is far too hairy. 
I've watched two ogre armies chewed up by lack of LOS after ONE ogre died (5 rnf) and the hell cannons went to town on the unit (s).

for my doombull, in gun-artillery heavy enviroments, It's incredibly expensive to get 5 rnf modles. Think of what 5 points can save you.

It's like the ironcurse Icon...but better. 
And for ogres, you can add that to core. which is nice. Not huge, but nice.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The 5 RNF models doesn't include the champion but does count the musician and standard bearer: they follow all the normal rules for members of the unit. Basically if you don't get a look out sir then you count for the 5RNF to give look out sir.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I always take the look out gnoblar. It has saved my characters more often than not. I do end up having to explain what it does once or twice a game though. When I roll the LOS, my opponent is really quick to say, "You do not have 5 in that rank!" Then I explain what the gnoblar does. 

I usually have the 5 or 10 points to spare anyway as most of our units are so expensive and it is sometimes hard to come in right on the points levels that we play.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

I can see how it would useful in certain situations, but I really do think in my area where the meta-game is really not that good I will not need it. It just seems so pointless and I would rather have a 5-10point magic item for all the etheral out there.


----------



## Hasnat (Apr 15, 2012)

Look Out Gnoblars are worth it. It is better to spend 5 points than to see your character bite the dust because of a lucky roll.


----------



## stjernerlever (Feb 24, 2019)

But a unit of ogres need only to be 3 models, not 5, for a look-out in any case. 

Rulebook page 93: "A 'Look Out Sir!' roll cannot be made if there are less than five rank-and-file models..."

Rulebook page 81 on monstrous infantry: "... wherever the rules say 'a rank of five or more models' treat it as reading 'a rank of three or more..."

EDIT: Oh, no, my mistake. Monstrous infantry only has that advantage when it comes to ranks. So ogres actually need 5 models for a look-out-sir.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

@stjernerlever, Post dates; this is a seven year old thread.


----------

